# Coat Loss after spay...when will it grow back ??



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

It's normal for a dog to blow its coat after surgery.


----------



## jujucharm (Dec 31, 2013)

How long till it grows back? Her tummy fur is back that was shaved but the back coat is short as ever. She is my 5th golden and I have never seen this happen to this extent


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Some time back there was a thread about a Golden that was shaved by groomer and I think I remember reading that the dogs coat didn't grow fully back for about a year. Said they had to go through a full shed time then time allowed for coat to return. You might use the Search feature and check out this & what the responses were. I know her coat will return, just hang in there.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Bear was shaved to the skin for double knee surgery in August. He blew his coat and his belly was THREAD BARE and patchy. We're now 4 months post-op, and he is finally getting some volume on his belly. Ironically, the shaved areas now have volume but lack length.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

jujucharm said:


> How long till it grows back? Her tummy fur is back that was shaved but the back coat is short as ever. She is my 5th golden and I have never seen this happen to this extent


Spaying is a decision that should not be taken lightly. It is major surgery. There is a good deal of stress from the trauma caused by surgery itself and the anesthesia. 

It may take a while for the coat to come in and it most likely will never be the same as it was before. Spaying changes the balance of hormones and with those changes the coat will change. It may be similar to the way it was or completely different. You won't know for certain where it's going until you get there.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Zoe was spayed in late spring at about a year, a month or two after her first heat. I remember her having a major shedding by early summer but I think by the fall or winter her coat had grown back much fuller than before. There's an old thread about "spay coat". Apparently many females tend to develop a heavier coat after spaying.


----------



## Sammy3goldens (Dec 23, 2013)

I think you ought to contact your Vet. Our dogs tend to have low thyroid, and one once was put on medication a few years ago. Low thyroid can cause the fur to be thin. The anesthesia during the surgery or the surgery itself could have affected the thyroid temporarily. 

Chief, a male, has spay coat. He appears to have a thick dark coat, but also he has fuzzy white fur in certain places. When I clip the white, his coat is not nearly as thick as it looks. 

Good luck,
Sammy


----------



## jujucharm (Dec 31, 2013)

*thanks for replies*

I appreciate all the replies. Judging from many of them, I guess I have to wait a much longer time than I expected. It is cold here right now and I was hoping her coat would grow faster. If I don't see a noticeable change in a couple more months, I'll ask have her thyroid checked as mentioned. I don't think there is a problem there though, as she is only one and otherwise a picture of health and vitality.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

It is very common for spayed and neutered dogs to develop thyroid issues. It is a hormone and spaying/neutering certainly impacts hormones. 

How long has it been since she was spayed? It does take a long time for coat to grow back after surgery.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Brady blew his coat after obstruction surgery. When it grew back, it was just as thick as ever. He has a very thick, heavy coat.

I had a golden retriever show breeder groom Brady last spring. She told me that Brady had neuter coat. It is a different consistency, I think she said more cottony, but harder to groom. She said that their coats change after they are neutered or spayed. It is still beautiful though.


----------

